# new to the area, need dive buddies:)



## divinmama84 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi my name is Elisa,
Just recently moved back to pcola and am in need of some dive buddies. I received my advanced cert in gtmo (guantanamo bay) and am available nights & weekends. Please send me a msg if interested, thanks!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife and I dive together and are always looking for new friends to dive with. You might want to add your feedback to this thread: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/do-we-need-dive-club-pensacola-155972/


----------



## divinmama84 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey thanks for writing! Do u guys have any dive plans next weekend at all?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

lol - We have dive plans EVERY weekend. :yes:

Send me a PM if you would like to chat about it.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Also in search of Dive buddies. My son and I dive. So please add us to the list, divinmama84 and whackumstackum. Whackumstackum, I will also go to the dive club thread. Thanks.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

I need buddies as well. Have all my own gear and tanks, just need someone to go out w/. I'm on leave this week if anyone is going out. I'm also pretty normal for an internet person.:thumbup:


----------



## beprowlin (Aug 10, 2009)

My name is Brandon. I have been diving locally for a couple of years. I have all my own gear and I have logged a good amount of dives in the Gulf. If you ever need someome to dive with you let me know. I also pitch in for gas!


----------

